# Fish ID Help Please



## ScurvyGoat (Dec 1, 2011)

I bought 3 Fish back in November that were labeled as Lambchop Rasboras. When I tried to look them up it didn't look like what I had. A bit of digging and I found the Glowlight Rasbora (T. hengeli) which looked JUST like them. Black line with a triangle and an orange line ontop og the black. However, now the orange has grown to take up a good area and I'm confused. I'm getting more for my tank and I want to be 100% sure of what I have. I know 100% they aren't Harlequins since I see those around. The orange is the same color as in the photos I find of other Glowlights, not the deeper reddish orange of Lambchops I've see. I could only take pics with my phone to please bear with me. I needed the flash on to get clear pics. 

http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/ScurvyGoat/d45dfcb0.jpg
http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/ScurvyGoat/2434f1f7.jpg
http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww351/ScurvyGoat/b6d6b457.jpg


----------



## smartypantsgc9 (Nov 6, 2011)

They are lambchop rasboras. NOT harlequin rasboras. Harlequin rasboras have a bigger curve. You can find some info on them here: False Harlequin Rasbora, Lambchop Rasbora, Trigonostigma espei


----------

